
May reason trump the Trump in all of us - anatoly
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2931
======
wyclif
Bad title for a great post. This is especially good:

 _It sort of flabbergasts me when social-justice activists don’t understand
that, if we condemn not only Trump, not only his supporters, but even
vociferous Trump opponents who associate with Trump supporters (!), all we’ll
do is to feed the narrative that got Trumpism as far as it has—namely, that of
a smug, bubble-encased, virtue-signalling leftist elite subject to runaway
political correctness spirals._

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I had hoped the rise of Trump would kill the 'political correctness' nonsense
the right-wing pushes once and for all.

It's a conspiracy theory just as much as 'climate change is a Chinese hoax',
'globalist bankers are plotting to destroy the US economy's, 'Mexico is
intentionally sending its rapists' or 'the war on Christmas'.

Notably, PC-attackers focus on colleges and young people, which is the segment
that overwhelmingly reject Trumpism (coming fourth in several polls). No
wonder they're scared, the GOP is dead to young people.

Instead it seems like we just have to wait for the victims of this hoax to die
off and the people who have been running the media campaign dedicated to
scaring them to retire before sanity returns.

------
squozzer
My fear is not that either Trump or Clinton will win, or that either person's
triumph will unleash purges or counter-purges.

What I fear is that four or eight years later, the problems that made Trump
(and to a lesser extent Bernie Sanders) gain so much traction with the
electorate will remain, or perhaps worsen.

People might not care about experience or character by then. They'll drink the
sand anyway.

------
ZeroGravitas
Thiel seems pretty dangerous on his own, regardless of Trump support. A really
smart billionaire who seems to have taken against the idea of democracy sounds
like a comic book villain.

